# como le conecto 220v a una secadora a glp



## anyelo (Oct 5, 2012)

saludos eh comprado una secadora de ropa y estoy un poco confundido pues la quería instalar yo ,le hice toda la instalación a 110v y cuando la encendí solo gira pero no calienta me pregunto si la conexión debe ser a 220v la secadora es modelo 234d1157p002 de la GE esta secadora también funciona a glp muchas gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2012)

Pará!....gira a velocidad nominal?

si es así dejala como está y buscá activar el calor


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 5, 2012)

la conexion de gas esta echa??, lo encendiste???
te dejo un manual de uso ahi dice como hacer la salida de gases, lo que no se es si es 220 o 110

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/57083/Ge-234d1157p002.html


----------



## anyelo (Oct 5, 2012)

gracias a todos mis amigos por tan pronta respuesta ,les comento que dicha secadora no pienso ponerla a trabajar con glp yo quiero ponerla a trabajar solo con electricidad por eso mi inquietud de saber como le conecto 220v pues tenia otra secadora y por la parte trasera tenia una regleta que yo podía hacerle combinaciones en los contactos pero esta nueva secadora solo le puedo ver el cordón eléctrico y por la apariencia de dicho cordón es de 110v mi pregunta y pidiendo disculpas por ser tan insistente sera que debo conectarla a los 220v para que me trabaje sin la necesidad de conectarle el glp


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2012)

anyelo dijo:


> gracias a todos mis amigos por tan pronta respuesta ......



¿ Leíste el manual que te sugirieron ?


----------



## anyelo (Oct 6, 2012)

buenos días mis estimados amigos del foro viendo el manual de la secadora el cual lo tengo físicamente en mis manos ,tengo para decirles que ese manual es solo para el buen uso del usuario y la instalación del glp y salida del aire caliente pero no hace ninguna aclaración de la parte eléctrica parece ser que solo un técnico calificado puede hacer dicha instalación y yo al ver que en este foro tampoco están familiarizado con dicha maquina no pienso seguir abundando en el tema ,pero si les agradezco su gentileza gracias gracias gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

si no conectas el glp, no calienta, y no seca...
en la hoja 11, del manual que te deje,  tenes una idea de porque


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Si el equipo no es mixto, solo tendrá quemadores glp, no tendrá resistencias de 220V


----------

